# Activa 820 Hs



## DIXIE1

We have just put a deposit down on a 2010 Activa 820 HS and can't wait to take delivery mid May.
Have tried scouring the net for info on these and can find out very little, and this forum seems to be void of owners too.
So does any body out there have one ? I could do with some assurance its as good as it looks, just a bit sceptical of the 2.3 engine being able to haul this beast all over Europe this summer.
And why is it advertised as having 4 beds and others have 6/7 but the layout inside looks exactly the same ? :?


----------



## Imbiber

Hi, yes we have one and they are brilliant; having had an Argos 747-2 previously and two other vans before that, I can honestly say you get a lot of van for your money.

Is it the one from Don Amott by any chance...with the leather interior? 

Not sure about the 4 bed's aspect but it could be based upon bed arrangement, not sleeping capacity

We use the rear lounge for two single beds, although would make a large double (our two boy's are 13 & 11); the front dinette would make into a large double and then there is the large over cab bed....so I suppose 4 beds.

If you want any more info just ask and I'll do my best to help out.

I bet you can't wait....good luck

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Imbiber

Sorry I forgot to mention about the engine.

I'd check it is the 2.3 engine as ours is the 3.0 160bhp which I am sure all the others that came over at that time were.

If it is then you have no worries, it goes like the proverbial....the six speed box is excellent and I have had no issues to date with our clutch.


----------



## DIXIE1

yes it is the one from Amott's, we saw the exact same one at Oakwood last year with the leather trim, went to France for a week and decided to buy it but it was sold upon our return. So when we saw this one it took no tome to decide to buy.
It is advertised as 2.3 engine and I have seen others on the net of that engine size, if 3ltr is under the bonet I shall not be complaining though.
What MPG are you getting on a steady trip?
Are the tables used to make the bed bases?


----------



## Imbiber

Yes, we had the same quandary when we spotted OakTree had a couple for sale!

I didn't want to miss out as I knew what model I wanted after months of research, it was just finding one.

Had to move fast as they both sold within a week; I'd considered selling our old van privately so the cost to change would have hopefully been less severe, however, in hindsight I am glad I didn't and instead traded in as I know I would have definitely missed the opportunity to get one.

As for MPG we are getting roughly 19-20 and that's at a steady 60mph with cruise control. We've been down to the Alps twice since October in the van and have clocked up roughly 5K, and at no point have we had any cause for concern.

I think the tables are used for the bed making, but we elect not to bother, just using the over cab and two singles in the rear.


----------



## thewilkofamily

Hi must agree that they are an excellent van. We bought one towards the end of last year, with leather trim as it happens and have spent many warm and cosy nights in it over the last winter. We also have two boys 11 and 14 and use the van in the same way - two singles in the back and the overcab bed. You have made a great choice, We love ours..


----------



## DIXIE1

Had it for a week now, god its HUGE, O.K to drive though and it deffo is the 2.3 130bhp engine. Cant fathom out how the rear lounge decomes a bed, the seat cushions just don't jigsaw up into one matress. E-mailed Euramobil for assistance !
Off to france at the weekend for our maiden voyage, can hardly wait. Just got a fault on the fridge/freezer getting it fixed tomorrow, fingers crossed, otherwise will be buying chilled food daily, nothing will stop us going.


----------



## jonpspencer

*Euramobil*

Hi, Ive got an older 2005 810HS with the 2.8jtd engine. Yes they are large but goodness me they are worth it in the long run, especially in France. Because of France's love with Motorhomes travel and Pitches are so much cheaper and better than in the UK. In france you can park just about anywhere with no problems. The UK is so difficult & you cant even park overnight in the Services without being told to move or receiving a fine in the post a few weeks later!
We are near Avignon and enjoying a great site and some seriously good weather.
Enjoy your purchase...
Jon.


----------



## DIXIE1

Well just back from the first trip, every thing went fine. Loved the extra space this motorhome gives us especially the storage, there isn't anything you cant take with you !
Update on the rear lounge bed, I got a reply from Euramobil and you need an extra infill cusion which they do not supply :? Going to make my own so sorted.


----------



## mrbricolage

We've got a Terestra and they are fantastic. The quality and spec of these motorhomes is unbelievable value. Only quibble on quality is the use of plastic catches for the lockers, wardrobes, etc.
The winterisation is fantastic, we used our plenty over the winter which made for some great trips in the winter.


----------

